# Transistores de entrada en paralelo



## juanma (Ene 15, 2010)

Utilizar transistores en paralelo en la etapa de entrada de un amplificador, mejora en la minimizacion de ruido? Que otros efectos tiene?

No he encontrado ningun paper al respecto sobre el tema y me gustaria leer algo sobre eso. Algun site para recomendarme?
No he dado con las palabras correctas en Google por lo visto.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2010)

Posiblemente sea para repartir la potencia disipada.


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2010)

No, eso se realiza utilizando el transistor en modo cascode (en diseños de gran potencia) y un par de ventajas mas que nos brinda.

En un pdf de Accuphase creo haberlo leido, MCV o algo asi lo llamaba.

Al poner en paralelo, disminuis la impedancia de entrada, por lo que no veo como mejora el tema del ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Al poner en paralelo, *disminuis la impedancia de entrada*, por lo que no veo como mejora el tema del ruido.



Asumiendo que ponerlos en paralelo a la entrada, en forma discreta, sirva para algo, la disminución de la impedancia de entrada es lo que provoca la reducción del ruido, por que el ruido de Johnson o térmico es función de la temperatura ambiente y de la resistencia del circuito. Para una temperatura dada, a menor resistencia...menor ruido.

Fijate acá, que tenés el formulerío: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_de_Johnson-Nyquist


----------



## downcount (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola a todos!!! Juanma q tal?? hace tiempo que no hablamos. Lo que preguntas lo explica en la pag 112 de la 5ª edicion del libro del Douglas Self. 
Dice que poniendo multiples transistores en paralelo en la etapa de entrada és un método de reducir el ruido. La ganancia de los transistores se suma aritmeticamene pero el rudio de cada transistor és incorrelado y por tanto se cancelan entre ellos. Es decir, los ruidos no estan relacionados estadísticamente y en cambio de sumarse (si, cuando estan correlados) se anulan entre si.
Dos transistores en paralelo son 3dB menos ruidosos que uno, tres 4.8dB y cuatro 6dB.
Es un poco lio todo esto, pero espero que lo hayas entendido, cualquier duda me preguntas.
Ahh!!! os recomiendo la 5º edición del libro...cada vez está mas mejorado...me tiene enamorado, sin duda es la guia de referencia en amplificadores de audio.
En marzo va a salir a la venta la 2ª edición del libro del Randy Slone, estoy mordiendome las uñas esperando a que salga del horno!!! jejejej
Un saludo a todo el foro 

Respecto a lo que comenta ezavalla no estoy de acuerdo en que la impedancia de entrada influya en el ruido (en ningún caso nos interesa una impedáncia de entrada pequeña). Lo que si afecta al ruido en gran medida es la impedáncia de salida que conectamos a la entrada de la siguente etapa, ésta interesa que sea lo mas baja posible (A

En la pag 97  de la 5ª  edición del libro del Douglas Self demuestra mediante una serie de test que un valor bajo de impedancia de entrada minimiza el rudio Johnson de la impedáncia de la fuente y la distorsión causada por las corrientes de entrada no lineales debidas a la carga de la impedancia de entrada del amplificador.

Ups!!! me he liado, queria decir " un valor bajo de la  impedancia de la fuente minimiza el ruido térmico"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2010)

downcount dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comenta ezavalla no estoy de acuerdo en que la impedancia de entrada influya en el ruido (en ningún caso nos interesa una impedáncia de entrada pequeña). Lo que si afecta al ruido en gran medida es la impedáncia de salida que conectamos a la entrada de la siguente etapa, ésta interesa que sea lo mas baja posible



Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo , pero si tiene influencia en el ruido de entrada al amplificador, claro que mucho menos que la impedancia de salida de la etapa anterior. No veas la "impedancia de entrada" como algo abstracto, sino que es real y generalmente está determinada por resistencias en paralelo con la impedancia del par diferencial de entrada. Esa impedancia de entrada es la puede modelarse como una resistencia en serie con una fuente de tensión de ruido, al igual que la impedancia de salida de la etapa anterior, pero por ahí es mas simple verlo con el equivalente Norton y no con el de Thevenin, pero trae ruido que se "suma" en el punto de entrada de la señal. De todas formas, la impedancia de entrada de por sí es alta y no puede "bajar" mucho por mas que pongas transistores en paralelo y lo que tiene impacto, ya que se suma directamente a la señal, es el ruido térmico de la impedancia de salida y ese no lo puedes cambiar a menos que reduzcas su valor. Por eso dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Asumiendo que ponerlos en paralelo a la entrada, en forma discreta, sirva para algo


Además, no estoy tan seguro de la absoluta falta de correlación entre los ruidos de los transistores de entrada, pero sin analizar el esquema de polarización, poco puedo decir. Es del todo cierto que los ruidos térmicos pueden estar no-correlacionados, pero no se lo que sucede con los otros ruidos...



downcount dijo:


> En la pag 97  de la 5ª  edición del libro del Douglas Self demuestra mediante una serie de test que un valor bajo de impedancia de SALIDA *minimiza el rudio Johnson de la impedáncia de la fuente y la distorsión causada por las corrientes de entrada no lineales debidas a la carga de la impedancia de entrada del amplificador.*



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## juanma (Ene 16, 2010)

Buenas, si me abre cansado de hacer calculos con la figura de ruido y esas cosas.
En PCPAudio encontre la contrapartida de esto (tenia que tenerla, como todas las cosas):
_Conviene comentar que el ruido de voltaje se divide por raíz de n, siendo __n el número de amplificadores colocados en paralelo. Como contrapartido, el ruido de corriente se multiplica por raíz de n en ese mismo caso.

_Sobre el libro de Douglas, en su momento vi justamente esto en el preview del libro en GoogleBooks, pero despues no encontre mas esas paginas.

Encontre tambien que me llevo a esta cuestion, un Accupahse C245.
Una unidad pre, con realimentacion de corriente, y utiliza MCS (Multiple Circuit Summing), que son etapas en paralelo en la entrada, cito: _mejorando drasticamente la relacion S/N, distorsion y otros importantes parametros_.

Igual si llegan a encontrar algun pdf interesante sobre el tema, dejen el dato.

Saludos

PD: les adjunto los circuitos de Accuphase


----------

